
USN-3863-1: APT vulnerability - cf141q5325
https://usn.ubuntu.com/3863-1/
======
cf141q5325
Max Justicz post about the vulnerability

[https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-
rce.html](https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-rce.html)

